# New video of my ride just got finished after editing



## mikestony (Jan 17, 2013)

That is really nice! I think you did a fantastic job!
Is that your daily driver?

I don't know where you live, but are you going to drive it in the winter/snow/salt etc? 

With a car looking like that, I'd be obsessed with keeping it clean 

Again, very nice job!!


----------



## Adam-RallysportLTZ (Oct 6, 2016)

Thanks so much! I truly appreciate it! I will not being driving it like this in the winter time because their is just to much snow, so I will remove the suspension and wheels and reinstall the factory components until spring time.


----------



## stratis1974 (Jan 28, 2018)

Very nice job,well done!!!


----------



## 2015LT2 (Jan 20, 2017)

That is one clean Cruze, looks sharp.


----------

